# WoW i havent been on here in a short time but jeeez



## AlpineStar (Jan 20, 2009)

What in the world is up with all the new people and topics and threads. I think this forum has been over run with a bunch of noobs and whatnot. lol


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

Pardon? "noobs"?


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 20, 2009)

you are excused. and by internet definition (noobs) = fresh faces new users people who usually post either dumb or ir relavent ?'s. were answers can be found with the search button.


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

Irrelevent...I posted a few of those... See "Fellow Jews..."


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 20, 2009)

hmm i dont know i was on here like a week ago, i have been heavily modifying my basemnt and building and buying more enclosures and tanks. awaiting the arrival of alot of new animals. and i browsed thru and there just seemed like alot of retarded **** going on. i wasnt used to seeing some of the stuff then about i dont know how many people contacting me repeatedly about animals that are just waisting my time and theres about animals i have and cant afford or just dreaming and talking with no actuall intentions of purchasing


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh well. Theres always dreams!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 20, 2009)

I have seen enough Jon, Ihatehumans has been banned for not following the rules of this site and making threats to my members, you need to read the rules here before taking this topic on this path.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 20, 2009)

wow was startin to get out of control. Sad thing but for the good of the whole site. Sorta was starting to feel like my daily newspaper was turning into a Saturday comic everyday. Thanks admin.


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 20, 2009)

wow indeed!--can you say-signs of bipolar!! should read top of page where it says TEGU TALK!!


----------



## hoosier (Jan 20, 2009)

noobs or not we all started somewhere


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess some people are looking for acceptance but might try to hard.


----------

